# Wasserpest in den Teich



## Springmaus (30. Mai 2011)

_Hallo

da ich ja immer noch reichlich Fadenalgen :smoki habe  was mich ein wenig
ärgert hab ich mir nun gedacht " Ich kann aus dem Naturteich von meinem Nachbarn
reichlich  Wasserpest bekommen  "

Jetzt möchte ich mir ein paar KG angeln und frage mich " Kann ich die so in den 
Teich werfen oder muss die eingepflanzt werden !!!_ 

vielen dank
LG Doris


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Hallo Doris,

ich hab die einfach ins Wasser geworfen. Irgendwann wurzelt sie von alleine. Du kannst sie aber auch einem Stein befestigen. Dann ist es einfacher, sie zu positionieren.


----------



## redsea (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Hallo Doris,
die Wasserpest ist eigentlich sehr gut gegen die Algen, da sie unheimlich viel Nährstoffe bindet.
Mit ein paar KG wäre ich aber vorsichtig, wie der Name schon sagt.

Ich hab die auch einfach mal rein geworfen, waren aber nur 4 oder 5 Stränge,  nach 1 Jahr bin ich kaum Herr der Lage geworden.
Nachdem ich sie endlich alle wieder raus gebracht habe, habe ich sie nun punktuell eingesetzt,
und habe ein vernünftiges Ergebnis.
lg
Jürgen


----------



## herbi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Hallo Doris,...

da du Fische im Teich hast und die Wasserpest aus einem Naturteich holst,...würde ich die Pest vor dem einsetzen in KPM baden (desinfizieren),....ebenso auf irgendwelche Eier oder Larven untersuchen,...

*WICHTIG:* Durch Pflanzen aus Naturteichen kann man auch Karpfenläuse in seinen Teich einschleppen,... *Klick mich*

Ebenso solltest du dafür sorgen das, dass Zeug nicht in die Pumpen gesaugt wird und sie dir verstopfen,...

Warum stören dich deine Fadenalgen,...?

Die Fadenalgen sind ein gutes Zeichen dafür das dein Wasser sauber ist,...wenn du sie mit einem Stab abdrehst könntest du sie auch dezimieren,...

Fadenalgen sind sehr gute Feinfilter,....

herbi,..
der auch Fadenalgen geplagt war aber einfach den Nährstoffeintrag reduzierte und die Dinger verschwanden um 50%...


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Ich desinfiziere eigentlich alles, was bei mir neu in den Teich kommt. Nicht nur die Pflanzen, sondern auch die Koi bekommen vor dem Einsetzen ein KPM Kurzzeitbad. Bin bis jetzt ganz gut damit gefahren, und richtig angewendet, völlig unbedenklich für Tier und Pflanzen, gebrauchten Teichzubehör etc.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Hallo Doris,
ich schmeisse bei mir die Wasserpest auch einfach in den Teich, die setzt sich von 
alleine dann an den Boden.
Ganz selten schwemmt es welche wieder auf. Diese setze befestige ich dann mit etwas
Sand am Boden - aber die meisten bleiben von alleine unten.
Die Wasserpest vermehrt sich eigentlich nur in nährstoffreichen Teichen stark und ist
ein super nährstoffzehrer und Sauerstofflieferant.
Bei mir verschwindet sie eher wieder - als dass sie wuchert - aber viel Nährstoffe findet
sie ja bei mir im Teich nicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Hallo


  in KPN baden was isn das !!

In dem Naturteich sind gar keine Fische !!!

 und die __ Schnecken und __ Frösche die in der wasserpest waren 

desinfizieren das versteh ich nicht

Aber jetzt eh zu spät ich hab ca 1,5 kg Wasserpest und ca 10 große Krebsscheren

in meinem Teich gepackt  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32033 

LG Doris


----------



## pyro (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Dieses Desinfektionsbad mit DPM würde mich auch interessieren. Wie mache ich das? Was gibt es zu beachten?


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

KPM = Kaliumpermagnat und in der Apotheke erhältlich. Sehr billig und sehr wirksam bei genauer Dosierung.

Über die Dosierung gebe ich persönlich öffentlich in einem Forum nichts bekannt. Gerne per PN oder morgen beim TeichTreffen2011.


----------



## Mulmig (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest in den Teich*

Kaliumpermanganat  ist ein altbekanntes Reiseutensil und wirkt über Oxidation. Man bekommt es in der Apotheke für kleines Geld und verwendet es nach Vorschrift (lila Pulver oder Tabletten). Ich hatte es in Mexiko in Gebrauch, um die Keimzahl im Trinkwasser zu reduzieren (Zähneputzen etc.). Ist, auf diese Weise benutzt, völlig ungefährlich. 
Und keine geheime Chemikalie 
(Meinen Moctezuma habe ich mir dann in einem penibel sauberen amerikanischen Kettenhotel geholt - mit einem Salatblatt auf der Hühnerbrust....2...)

Gruß,
Anna


----------

